# Teresa update



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

We did it so far flopsy has 3 does.Thanks to you.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. THREE :girl: :girl: :girl: 

Now we need pictures. :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

:girl: :girl: :girl: :stars: 
Yes, would love to see the new mama and her babies!


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not sure shes finished I feel a hard mass in front of her bag and from the side
.....Now what


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok I bumped her its not quiet as hard may have been her uterus contracting.This is the worst kidding I have ever had to deal with.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how long ago did she kid the triplets?


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

30 min to an hour stacey I had to go in and push the babys but back in to get its feet the the second had a foot turned back.It felt like reaching in and hitting a fist it was jammed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup been there before -- you could go back in and see if there is another kid in there -- you already have to put her on antibiotics anyway so it would give you peace of mind.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

ok will do...Her pelvis is making a horrid popping sound.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am going ot assume you were on teh phone with Teresa for the birth? 

seh is all loose -- I wouldnt see the popping as to abnormal.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not feeling any more babies..just soft squishes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like she is done kidding............now to watch for the afterbirth to drop out.... :wink: 

A big congrats....great job.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

I gave her some rolaids and molasses waiting on meds from vet and waiting on afterbirth.Dont know what Id do if it weren't for the Lord above and for Teresa and Stacey...I wish I could post pics but my camera broke Ive got a little red head and 2 black girls..If yall don't mind say a prayer for my flopsey girl...she has to be really sore.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhh - can't wait to see the pictures!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

You did a great job, both you and Flopsy. Congrats on three does!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Deena said:


> We did it so far flopsy has 3 does.Thanks to you.


I knew you could do it. Glad all went well.


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

We started flopsey on antibiotics yesterday our vet came out and gave her 2 different long acting antibiotics and banimine for pain we have to continue penicillin and banimine He said it didn't look good and that if she has a tear she could die her temp was 105. She not producing milk either.He said for me to keep working with the baby maby it would be ok he said that without doing xrays he couldn't say for sure whats wrong with her back legs.I wish I could post pics of her little back legs mabe yall would have some suggestions I would splint them but Im really not sure how she bends backward at her hocks and if you pick her up her back legs are straight.If yall don't mind say a prayer for my vet a horse kicked him in the head and he has several fractures he has to go see a surgeon Thursday they may have to do some really serious surgery on him .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did he give you little one BoSe? that is what I would ask for.

ray: for all involved and your vet


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

No Stacey he didn't give her any although I did ask.Hes not sure whats wrong with her legs.Its just like her knee bends in both directions.She can stand a little bit Ive been rolling a blanket up under her to help her hold herself up and bear weight and I roll a towel up behind her feet so she doesn't slip and she keeps her legs in the proper position I was going to fix her up a sling but cant find anything the proper height.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I've had that happen with a little tiny baby of quads. She had Bo-Se and it just took a couple days for her to get her legs upright and strong enough.

I sure hope your doe pulls through. We went through the exact same thing with a Pygmy several years back. She made it but it took a lot of work and antibiotics.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers sent....how are the other 2 baby girls?


----------



## Deena (Jan 31, 2009)

So far so good flopsy made it although I was beginning to wonder if she weren't addicted to banamine she would walk up to me looking for her shot.The 2 little black does are big and strong.Cinnamon is up and running around on normal looking back legs she still doesnt eat much and its a fight at feeding time not to mention she has no clue that shes a goat.Flopsey still isnt making much milk mabe a pint a day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you milking mom while the babies are on her or do you have the babies separated and bottlefed?

If the kids are with her, you likely won't be getting much as the kids are taking it all...if separated I would try a bit of calf manna and alfalfa pellets to see if it helps with her production.

Glad to hear that mom and babies are doing so well, you did great and your actions show with healthy kids :hug:


----------

